# Redfish Dip!



## Zeitgeist (Nov 10, 2011)

*Redfish Dip*
​ 1-1/2 pounds steamed redfish filets 
1 tablespoon seafood seasoning 
1 large package cream cheese 
1/4 lb margarine 
1 medium onion, chopped 
3 tablespoons fresh chives, chopped 
3 dashes Tabasco Sauce 
1 tablespoon lemon juice 
1 teaspoon garlic powder

Season redfish filets with seafood seasoning and steam until flaky. In separate pot melt margarine: add onions and soften. Melt in cream cheese. Add in chives, Tabasco Sauce, lemon juice and garlic. Stir well. Break up redfish into very small flakes and stir into cheese mixture until well mixed.
Serve hot with crackers or pour into mold.

Serves 10.


----------



## fishingcacher (Mar 29, 2008)

That looks good.:bounce:


----------



## Txfirenfish (Jan 8, 2005)

gotta try this one


----------



## Zeitgeist (Nov 10, 2011)

This was a hit at the pool party on Saturday, it went fast. Also, the size of the cream cheese in the recipe is 8 ounces. Somewhat confusing, saying large. Technically, I don't break up the fillets into small pieces, just add it and stir. It breaks up on its own, better with a few larger pieces in there anyway.


----------



## waterwolf (Mar 6, 2005)

I will be hunting redfish this weekend. Looks good.


----------



## cctex54 (Oct 14, 2014)

We make something similar:

Instead of redfish filets, we use smoked salmon. If you donâ€™t have any thatâ€™s smoked, you can add a little bit of liquid smoke for flavor.
Leave out the margarine.
Substitute about 3 or 4 chopped green onions for the medium onion and chives.
Add some finely diced fresh jalapeno (after veins and seeds have been removed).
Add a couple of tablespoons of sour cream, and a teaspoon or two of chopped black olives, and some grated sharp cheddar cheese. Add salt if needed.
Sometimes we add a little bit of horseradish, depends on your taste.
We donâ€™t cook it but serve it at room temperature and like the way it tastes with club crackers.


----------



## dan_wrider (Jun 21, 2011)

Definitely have to try this one!


----------

